# 10,326 Rides Later, I'm Done.



## Friendly Jack

I reached the point 10 weeks ago where I realized it just isn't worth it for me anymore and haven't driven since. I really don't know how I lasted as long as I did, even working part time hours. What was lots of fun -- and frequently quite profitable -- back in 2014 has turned into a dreary tedium of diminishing returns and bitter feelings. So I have taken the advice of several posters and quit driving, "thinning the herd" for the benefit of others who remain. I'll be visiting UP from time to time to see how things are going; that's hard to give up (lol). Good luck to all!


----------



## TemptingFate

Friendly Jack said:


> I reached the point 10 weeks ago where I realized it just isn't worth it for me anymore and haven't driven since. I really don't know how I lasted as long as I did, even working part time hours. What was lots of fun -- and frequently quite profitable -- back in 2014 has turned into a dreary tedium of diminishing returns and bitter feelings. So I have taken the advice of several posters and quit driving, "thinning the herd" for the benefit of others who remain. I'll be visiting UP from time to time to see how things are going; that's hard to give up (lol). Good luck to all!


Good luck Jack!
There should be an Uber driver farewell ritual, like a Viking funeral, launching a burning Prius down the lonesome highway.


----------



## 7Miles

Yeah those 2014 rides...that’s when I started too. My first week on Saturday in 2014 I gave a ride to 4 girls from San Francisco. Surprisingly they also acted like you would expect people from San Francisco. Talking about black people being oppressed and lesbian stuff. And that’s all while going out and having good time in bars area. But one of those girls touched my hand, was sexy (still no sex, story of my life ). But I was thinking -can I do this every week.$300 on Saturday, sexy girl touching me. That got me and brought 2 accidents and nothing but misery


----------



## June132017

He'll be back. Once he finds out working a real job sucks. Hahahaha...


----------



## ABC123DEF

And Uber doesn't suck?! -o:


----------



## Lowestformofwit

If you something in life (job, sport, whatever), it’s always good to do it to the point of developing a hatred for it.
Once you’ve reached that point, you have zero regrets about walking away, and staying away ever after.
Think of it like a a love affair that’s turned toxic - things won’t change if you go back to that partner.


----------



## tohunt4me

Friendly Jack said:


> I reached the point 10 weeks ago where I realized it just isn't worth it for me anymore and haven't driven since. I really don't know how I lasted as long as I did, even working part time hours. What was lots of fun -- and frequently quite profitable -- back in 2014 has turned into a dreary tedium of diminishing returns and bitter feelings. So I have taken the advice of several posters and quit driving, "thinning the herd" for the benefit of others who remain. I'll be visiting UP from time to time to see how things are going; that's hard to give up (lol). Good luck to all!


Thanks for sharing Jack.

Dont forget to pick up your 10 week chip on your way out.

Ubers Annonymous works if you work it.



TemptingFate said:


> Good luck Jack!
> There should be an Uber driver farewell ritual, like a Viking funeral, launching a burning Prius down the lonesome highway.


We could burn a greenlight hub


----------



## Lowestformofwit

tohunt4me said:


> We could burn a greenlight hub


Waste of time - if you're out to inflict pain and suffering..
Staff there generally wouldn't know if their ass was on fire.


----------



## Friendly Jack

This is my first post in a very long time. It's been a year and a half since I quit driving Uber/Lyft. I haven't missed Uber/Lyft at all nor did I have any "withdrawal" pains... just happy being an old ex-rideshare driver. I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.


----------



## ConkeyCrack

I remember once upon a time, back in 2014, uber was very profitable. Those days have long passed


----------



## JohnJames8678

7Miles said:


> Yeah those 2014 rides...that's when I started too. My first week on Saturday in 2014 I gave a ride to 4 girls from San Francisco. Surprisingly they also acted like you would expect people from San Francisco. Talking about black people being oppressed and lesbian stuff. And that's all while going out and having good time in bars area. But one of those girls touched my hand, was sexy (still no sex, story of my life ). But I was thinking -can I do this every week.$300 on Saturday, sexy girl touching me. That got me and brought 2 accidents and nothing but misery


Hey let's not stereotype our wonderful SF people, but yes we do constantly talk about how oppressed or privileged we are based on our skin color don't we? &#128518; I always thought the blame Regan thing was funny too &#128514; You'd mention the homeless guys on the streets and it would be followed up with "yeah if only Regan didn't close down the psych wards". Always made me chuckle hearing that. Yes it was a bad move, but that was 30years ago. San Francisco is so odd. Do you remember how when Trump won they let the techies stay home the next day or two to morn. A girl I was dating at the time worked at a start up and they brought in care cards for everyone and flowers to show compassion to your fellow worker! I don't like seeing people cry, but come on! Guy cried in my car after the election and another person said it felt like 9-11.


----------



## MikhailCA

JohnJames8678 said:


> Guy cried in my car after the election


Dashcam?


----------



## dacheeese

ABC123DEF said:


> And Uber doesn't suck?! -o:


Working for someone else is like being locked up in an animal zoo cage.


----------



## Uber Panda

[HEADING=2]10,326 Rides, huh, .... newbie, aye?[/HEADING]


----------



## JohnJames8678

MikhailCA said:


> Dashcam?


If I did it would already have been on YouTube


----------



## ABC123DEF

dacheeese said:


> Working for someone else is like being locked up in an animal zoo cage.


I'd say that it all simply depends on who you're working for, and how fulfilling the work is.


----------



## Irishjohn831

So you’re graduating to ubereats. Godspeed my friend


----------



## IRME4EVER

dacheeese said:


> Working for someone else is like being locked up in an animal zoo cage.


 How very true my friend!! Uber treats their drivers like crap. 
It's your car, your gas, your rideshare insurance, your maintenance. Uber has the nerve to make more money than the drivers.
Hello tax time ironic the more you make, the more Uber takes. Standard mileage deduction this year is 50% go figure!!
UBER I GOT SMART AND MOVED ON, I HAD ENOUGH OF YOUR BS!!
Decided to put my CDL back to work for me. I currently drive OTR for Walmart, I drive a 2021 Freightliner, oh she's a pretty thing.
In the sleeper compartment now as I am writing this. They pay for all expenses nothing out of my pocket! I am making money without getting SCREWED OVER! Uber can kiss my arse.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66

Friendly Jack said:


> I reached the point 10 weeks ago where I realized it just isn't worth it for me anymore and haven't driven since. I really don't know how I lasted as long as I did, even working part time hours. What was lots of fun -- and frequently quite profitable -- back in 2014 has turned into a dreary tedium of diminishing returns and bitter feelings. So I have taken the advice of several posters and quit driving, "thinning the herd" for the benefit of others who remain. I'll be visiting UP from time to time to see how things are going; that's hard to give up (lol). Good luck to all!





Friendly Jack said:


> I reached the point 10 weeks ago where I realized it just isn't worth it for me anymore and haven't driven since. I really don't know how I lasted as long as I did, even working part time hours. What was lots of fun -- and frequently quite profitable -- back in 2014 has turned into a dreary tedium of diminishing returns and bitter feelings. So I have taken the advice of several posters and quit driving, "thinning the herd" for the benefit of others who remain. I'll be visiting UP from time to time to see how things are going; that's hard to give up (lol). Good luck to all!


It takes you 10326 rides to realize something that is pretty obvious since the first one?
&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Cdub2k

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> It takes you 10326 rides to realize something that is pretty obvious since the first one?
> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


you must not realize how profitable Uber was back in 2014 when @Friendly Jack 1st started.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66

Cdub2k said:


> you must not realize how profitable Uber was back in 2014 when @Friendly Jack 1st started.


Really?


----------



## osii

TemptingFate said:


> Good luck Jack!
> There should be an Uber driver farewell ritual, like a Viking funeral, launching a burning Prius down the lonesome highway.


Or you just get your dignity back. Quit for good when the pandemic started and never looked back.


----------



## Uber Panda

In the end, one way or another, all Uber drivers go down in flames.


----------



## Friendly Jack

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> It takes you 10326 rides to realize something that is pretty obvious since the first one?
> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


Pedro, UP emailed me today a notice of activity on this thread which caused me to have a look. It's nearing 2 years (July) since I last drove rideshare so I don't actively monitor UP anymore.

Yes, to drivers not familiar with the early days of Uber it seems like it shouldn't have taken 10,326 rides (driving part-time) to realize complete dissatisfaction with Uber. This may seem hard to believe in today's Uber environment, but can you believe that Uber used to guarantee me $30 - $35 per hour? It's true, as many other old-timers will attest.

No minimum number of rides, sometimes not even set hours to be logged on, it was good times. I had a favorite spot way up north suburbs where I could just sit and read for hours without getting a ping, just pocketing guaranteed hourly earnings for doing nothing but being online. It was even better in 2015 when Uber extended the northern coverage boundary to the Wisconsin state line (did you know that the original ride zone only extended a few miles north beyond Chicago?) as there were many fantastic guarantees simply for being available.

So it really wasn't obvious at first that Uber could be less profitable then promised because in the early days it was *usually quite profitable* -- and fun. It was the later Uber gimmicks and endless policy changes and outright lack of respect for drivers that eventually wore me and others down.

I really do hope that everyone still driving is doing well, keeping safe, and finding ways to make Uber profitable for themselves. I had a pretty good Uber run and don't regret the experience, I just reached a point where I couldn't do it anymore.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Friendly Jack said:


> Pedro, UP emailed me today a notice of activity on this thread which caused me to have a look. It's nearing 2 years (July) since I last drove rideshare so I don't actively monitor UP anymore.
> 
> Yes, to drivers not familiar with the early days of Uber it seems like it shouldn't have taken 10,326 rides (driving part-time) to realize complete dissatisfaction with Uber. This may seem hard to believe in today's Uber environment, but can you believe that Uber used to guarantee me $30 - $35 per hour? It's true, as many other old-timers will attest.
> 
> No minimum number of rides, sometimes not even set hours to be logged on, it was good times. I had a favorite spot way up north suburbs where I could just sit and read for hours without getting a ping, just pocketing guaranteed hourly earnings for doing nothing but being online. It was even better in 2015 when Uber extended the northern coverage boundary to the Wisconsin state line (did you know that the original ride zone only extended a few miles north beyond Chicago?) as there were many fantastic guarantees simply for being available.
> 
> So it really wasn't obvious at first that Uber could be less profitable then promised because in the early days it was *usually quite profitable* -- and fun. It was the later Uber gimmicks and endless policy changes and outright lack of respect for drivers that eventually wore me and others down.
> 
> I really do hope that everyone still driving is doing well, keeping safe, and finding ways to make Uber profitable for themselves. I had a pretty good Uber run and don't regret the experience, I just reached a point where I couldn't do it anymore.


I used to be able to get $100+ rides consistently at bar close every friday/saturday night. Friday/saturday used to be way way better than cab driving. This was on top of consistent decent money ubering the rest of the week.

Then it was surges only on uber, still better than driving a cab 2 days a week, I would rent a cab sunday-thursday nights and uber friday/saturday for surges.

Then I "evolved" to only doing uber for destination filter...

now i just log into uber taxi and get like 1 ping a month off ubertaxi. My last one was a 3:00 am WTF fare. Apparently there was no uber/lyft drivers available so they hit for uber taxi. And i couldn't get any taxi pings either, because it was 3:00 am.


----------



## 3.75

Friendly Jack said:


> . So I have taken the advice of several posters and quit driving, "thinning the herd" for the benefit of others who remain.


Don't bet on the "herd" thinning. Uber already approved 5 new ants to replace you (in theory). A lot of people are using Uber as a bridge between their lost job and their next opportunity if they don't get trapped into this gig .


----------



## JeanOcelot0

Friendly Jack said:


> I'll be visiting UP from time to time to see how things are going; that's hard to give up (lol). Good luck to all!


I got stopped before I could even begin hustling (i.e., my ride was over 15 years old then, LOL), and I couldn't give up the website.


----------

